

Becoming Minimalist: Enjoying Life in the Slow Lane - yarapavan
http://www.becomingminimalist.com/2010/09/23/enjoying-life-in-the-slow-lane/

======
orblivion
My latest approach is to observe the sabbath, as it were. I'm not religious,
but it's ancient wisdom. Refuse to do work on Saturday.

It's actually hard, it makes me realize how much my life is lacking in the
leisure department. Fun, to me, ends up being working on something fun to work
on, and sometimes I end up doing that on Saturday anyway.

~~~
tjic
About a year or so ago, I started to not check work email, or server stats, or
sales states from home.

One of the best decisions I've made in the last decade. Work is work, and home
is home.

I'm not a driven lunatic, and I will never be a billionaire...but I am much
happier now.

~~~
orblivion
I wonder about billionaires. Are they just that much better at handling this?
Or maybe better at getting other people to do it for them? Or maybe they
resigned themselves to never being happy so they just push themselves so they
don't have to think about it.

~~~
3pt14159
I remember reading somewhere (I think it was a book titled "What they don't
teach you at Harvard business school") that the difference bettween 100
millionaires and billionaires was that the billionaires had a much higher rate
of borrowing money to fund growth whereas 100-millionaires stopped borrowing
once they were profitable.

------
nreece

      Choose 3 things to accomplish each day.
    

The most effective productivity technique that works for me is to just have
one goal in a day. If I happen to complete it, then I keep a second smaller
goal, but I never have more than one goal a day to start with and more than
two goals to end with.

~~~
orblivion
I don't know if this one makes sense (in the original article). I'm all for
setting limits, but accomplishments come in all sizes. Some you can fit 10 in
a day. Some you can fit 1/2 in a day.

------
baddox
They should probably work on getting a minimal logo.

~~~
seancron
I'm curious, what do you think they should do differently with their logo? It
already seems pretty minimal to me.

~~~
baddox
The font is extremely eye-catching, with the varying stroke width, lack of
tittles, and the weird truncated "t". Compared to many other web logos (e.g.
digg, reddit, facebook, Hacker News!), their logo is far from minimal.

Also, you could definitely take away most (e.g. leave just the dot) or all of
the Tower of Hanoi graphic without losing anything.

